# Here is our Next......



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Special Project..... How could anyone do this to a dog. People just piss me off.... They think the bullet hit the knee cap. If we dont take this lil guy the shelter is going to put him down.....:uhoh::uhoh: I see a road trip in the near days to come.....


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

That's awful!!! Poor puppy.... it's great that you and your rescue are planning to pick him up and take care of him!! I hope he finds the happy life he deserves

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh My god!! That makes me sick...  How can someone do that!! How did you find the pup?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG! That poor doggie. He is beautiful! How can anyone do that?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor little darling. Where is he????? Any more info???? He deserves only the very best from here on. And the S-B that did this needs to be turned over to the forum for some justice !!!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Poor little tyke! What a rotten start to life. Thank you for rescuing him.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Poor little darling. Where is he????? Any more info???? He deserves only the very best from here on. And the S-B that did this needs to be turned over to the forum for some justice !!!!!


Hes about 2 hours from here in Quincy. I dont know anymore...it was just sent to me from our rescue about us taken him and did I want to make the trip.


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

Please keep us posted on him... We are going to be thinking about you guys!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh poor baby! I can't even imagine how someone could do that. You have a full house don't you?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Oh poor baby! I can't even imagine how someone could do that. You have a full house don't you?


He wont be coming here.... They think he is going to need surgery and my house is NEVER quite. This boy will need to be on crate rest and kept quite.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

People piss me off too! HOW ON EARTH COULD THEY DO THIS!! 

Poor guy...I'm glad you're taking this puppy in. It's just so sad..the dog is WAY TOO CUTE!!


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Poor baby! I just can't understand how people work sometimes. Hope his surgery goes well and he finds a great forever home soon.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

One more reason I hate the human race....Poor Baby...omg....Thanks again Mary!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He's adorable Mary. I hope he recovers nicely from this needless injury. I just don't understand people. Seems like they pick on or go after the helpless.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

What a sweet little golden boy~ I can't imagine what would possess a person to do such a thing. Here's wishing him a speedy recovery and a loving forever home soon. Please keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Yikes! Poor pup. Hope the little guy makes a complete recovery. Please keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Let us know if you're gonna start a fund for the little guy Mary.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

sharlin said:


> Let us know if you're gonna start a fund for the little guy Mary.


I will Steve.... right now we are trying to figure out when to get him.... we all are going in different directions...(gotta love gas prices) to get dogs....


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

poor baby, makes me so angry!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby, hope he recovers fully, keep us updated.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor baby,
I know with Dirks he will get the love and care he needs to recover and find his furever home. I hate people more and more hearing things like this.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Sometimes it is just a very sick world.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We have made arrangements for this little guy to be here tomorrow to the the ortho specialist.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Great news Mary. Is he untreated at this point? 

He is so beautiful, but I can't look at the picture again. It makes me too sad.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> Great news Mary. Is he untreated at this point?
> 
> He is so beautiful, but I can't look at the picture again. It makes me too sad.


Yes Vern, He is untreated, they pretty said if we didnt take him then he was going to put down, they wouldnt spent the money to treat him. This is our main reason to try and get people aware that even if they can only donate 10.00 to rescue if enough people do it , the money adds up and helps cover expenses like this guys.:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Yes Vern, He is untreated, they pretty said if we didnt take him then he was going to put down, they wouldnt spent the money to treat him. This is our main reason to try and get people aware that even if they can only donate 10.00 to rescue if enough people do it , the money adds up and helps cover expenses like this guys.:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


OMG. I wish I had not asked.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

It is pretty sad what happens to these dogs... We try our best to get these guys and give them a new outlook on life.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Samaliners said:


> Oh My god!! That makes me sick...  How can someone do that!! How did you find the pup?


The shelter contacted us and asked if we would take him and get him treated.... The bullet might have shattered his knee. like I posted earlier he is going to the ortho specialist tomorrow.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby, hope it's good news


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Please let us know what the outcome is...I might be able to offer this little one a forever home.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Laura Mackay said:


> Please let us know what the outcome is...I might be able to offer this little one a forever home.


Boy, did I love to read this..... my first thought when I read the initial post was...oh, if we could only fit in one more.. I really hope this little guy becomes a "forum pup".... he deserves nothing but the best. And, as I said before, too bad the jerk that did this can't be turned over to the forum for justice !!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

omgosh... people just make me vomit!! He's an absolutely gorgeous pup!! Yes, please keep us updated.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Until we know what he needs are , He wont be up for adoption. IM not sure that he is a purebreed (not that it matters) but it does to some who come into our rescue. I will keep everyone posted...He is due at the vets today about 1pm and Im going to try and get down there.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That just turns my stomach. How awful. Thanks for saving the little guy. I will never understand why some people are the way they are.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Poor little thing. I hope & pray he recovers from this and that the monster that did this will get whats coming to him in *one way or another*. This is another reason why I like dogs so much better than most people!!!!


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Any updates on his visit to the specialist...


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Any news yet?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Laura Mackay said:


> Any updates on his visit to the specialist...


I updated the other thread... the bullet grazed his left leg and went into his right. last I heard they were going to have to go in and open his leg up..... Not sure what they are going to do. The stupid shelter went and opened his leg up and cleaned the hair and dirt out and then said they wouldnt do anything else for him and closed it back up....


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> I updated the other thread... the bullet grazed his left leg and went into his right. last I heard they were going to have to go in and open his leg up..... Not sure what they are going to do. The stupid shelter went and opened his leg up and cleaned the hair and dirt out and then said they wouldnt do anything else for him and closed it back up....



What other thread? That is crazy~those who donated $$ for his needs I'm sure meant for him to receive more suitable care than that~~me being one who donated! I hope and pray he gets the treatment he deserves enabling him to be as close to 100% if possible! If not, I'm really upset!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

fiestyredheadntx said:


> What other thread? That is crazy~those who donated $$ for his needs I'm sure meant for him to receive more suitable care than that~~me being one who donated! I hope and pray he gets the treatment he deserves enabling him to be as close to 100% if possible! If not, I'm really upset!


The shelter *no longer* has the dog... Our rescue and your donation will go to his care. We fix the dogs no matter what it cost us with or without donations.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Good! Thanks so much for clearing that up for me~I was so upset and worried for this sweet little guy. Glad to know that he is in good hands now~please, please keep us posted on his progress!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

fiestyredheadntx said:


> Good! Thanks so much for clearing that up for me~I was so upset and worried for this sweet little guy. Glad to know that he is in good hands now~please, please keep us posted on his progress!


Believe me this lil guy will get everything possible to make him better and back to normal. Money has never been an issue when it comes to treating the dogs.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> The shelter *no longer* has the dog... Our rescue and your donation will go to his care. We fix the dogs no matter what it cost us with or without donations.


Boy--I REALLY must have missed something--another thread?

Mary--if you send me the link to the other thread--or PM me (sorry to ask this again), we'll donate some bucks to his recovery.

I've been away from the Forum lately due to work and other crap--so I haven't been up on the latest....

SJ


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> Believe me this lil guy will get everything possible to make him better and back to normal. Money has never been an issue when it comes to treating the dogs.


I'm am very well aware of that being the case in the rescue organizations. I foster and work with GRRNT and know first-hand how well these dogs are taken care of. 

I hope I didn't step on any toes~I guess I just thought the donation was going to the shelter and then they didn't take care of his needs~my misunderstanding~thus my anger.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AtticusJordie said:


> Boy--I REALLY must have missed something--another thread?
> 
> Mary--if you send me the link to the other thread--or PM me (sorry to ask this again), we'll donate some bucks to his recovery.
> 
> ...


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=33948- in the comment section put Joey's name so it will go to his care. Thank you!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Mary! I'll send in acontribution to Joey!

SJ


----------

